# Why Does My Cat Attack Me When I Go Into the Shower?



## InYourFaceNewYorker (Jun 25, 2010)

Without fail, when I turn the water on and start to step in the shower, Neptune's ears flatten, his eyes dilate, and he grabs me and bites me. WHY? Does anybody else's cat do this?


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

It probably scares him; showers tend to be wet and noisy! :lol:

This is why I close my cats out of the bathroom.


----------



## InYourFaceNewYorker (Jun 25, 2010)

paperbacknovel said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It probably scares him; showers tend to be wet and noisy! :lol:
> 
> This is why I close my cats out of the bathroom.


Why doesn't he just leave the bathroom then if he's scared?


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

I would think your cat dislikes water a lot, so he just wants to "protect" you but giving you a warning nip.


----------

